# Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008



## Nordangler (1. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin und ein frohes Neues.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein tolles Fangjahr beim fischen auf die Mefos.
Was hier rein kommt, wisst ihr ja. 
Petri!!!!

Sven


----------



## pka2006 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wann: 02.01.08 von 11.00 - 14.00
Wo: Diedrichshagen/Soltera
Köder: Spöket rot/weiß 28g
Fang: 1 Mefo 45 cm
Wind: OSO 3 bft
Wasser:5.6 °C
Wetter:wolkig, 1°C

Und es gibt sie doch. heute habe ich meine erste mefo fangen können. im september 07 hab ich angefangen den fischen in der ostsee nachzustellen. nach unzähligen stunden und tagen und gefühlten 10 000 würfen hat es heute endlich geklappt. und ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen das mein urschrei bis nach rostock hallte. so ein prachtexemplar was ich an den strand ziehen konnte.(zumindest aus meinen augen. habe ich bin halt verliebt in meine erste trutte)

|muahah:


----------



## Nick*Rivers (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Klasse gemacht!!! So muss ein Jahr starten!!!

Als ich meine allererste Mefo gefangen hatte, sagte ein vorbeikommender Angler zu mir, dass die erste Mefo die Schwierigste ist!!Schade das ihn die Mefos nicht gehört haben, denn einfacher wurde es nicht sie zu überlisten)


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

|schild-g
Na das ist doch was!


----------



## Tyron (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Petri Heil!

Meine erste MeFo ´08 wird hoffentlich am 10. Januar rausgekitzelt...


----------



## belle-hro (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Schöne Bilder :vik:

WO??????? ....is deine Jacke|kopfkrat
Aber der Schal is geil |supergri

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Aalsucher (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Dickes Petri auch von Stefan aus Stade.Klasse gemacht,ich kann Deine Gefühlsausbrüche am Strand gut nachvollziehen.Auch ich habe am 30.12.07 meine erste Mefo am Strand von Dahme gefangen....Mach weiter so......
Gruß aus Stade
Stefan


----------



## macmarco (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Dickes Petri auch von Stefan aus Stade.Klasse gemacht,ich kann Deine Gefühlsausbrüche am Strand gut nachvollziehen.Auch ich habe am 30.12.07 meine erste Mefo am Strand von Dahme gefangen....Mach weiter so......
> Gruß aus Stade
> Stefan



Hi...|wavey:
sah ja auch gut aus dein Fang so vom Wasser aus...dickes Petri noch mal #6

Gruß Marco


----------



## Aalsucher (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Danke Marco,will hoffen das sich dieses einmalige Gefühl dieses Jahr noch ein paar mal wiederholt.......:vik:
Gruß Stefan


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

ich hatte das glück leider noch nicht mit einer mefo bei mir haben nur küsten dorsche den köder geschnappt #q deswegen von mir ein ganz großes petri heil für den schönen fisch dein schrei habe ich sogar in ANKLAM gehört :m:m:mlg andre


----------



## Salmontrutta (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Neujahrsfischen 2008

Mit dem Porta-Bot www.porta-bote.com die Küste abgeschleppt. 
Immer Kreuz & Quer über den Schwarzen Grund ( Dahmer-Leuchtturm ) und ich bin tatsächlich angegriffen worden!

Angreifer : 70 cm / 4,5 kg  und 48 cm / 1,3 kg

Beide Fische sicher gelandet - Foto gibt es auch, wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich die hier in Forum bekomme?!

Ich wünsche *allen *ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2008 und den Fisch des Lebens!

Petri Heil

Salmontrutta


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Ach, du bist der Mensch der uns erklärt hat wie angeln geht und uns mitleidig nach unseren Dorschen gefragt hat...

Na dann man petri und ein frohes neues Jahr, möge dein Thermometer stets bei dir sein und deine Bierflasche niemals leer.


Uli


----------



## Freelander (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hey,Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.

Bilder???
Loos nu,

Ach ja wenn Du dein Porta verkaufen willst,dann PN an mich.


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Mensch pka2006 da wo du  stehst, habe ich auch meine erste vor 5 Jahren gefangen. Petri und ein frohes neues Jahr André


----------



## andre23 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@pka2006....super sache, bis nach københavn konnte ich deinen jubelschrei leider nicht høren|supergri|supergri|supergri....


ich wuensche euch allen ....mefo-verrueckten-c&c&r-egal.... eine super saison, ich kann euch jetzt schon versprechen, 2008 wird noch besser, die besatzmassnahmen machen sich wirklich bezahlt#6....ich hoffe nicht alle mefos, die hier besetzt wurden, ziehen nach deutschland#h....|supergri|supergri|supergri

ich werde dieses jahr noch øfter los, sobald ich kann, mit zwei zielen....dieses jahr ueber eine zahl X zu fangen (die mir eh keiner glauben will und mag) und meine pb zu verbessern....das zweite ziel ist aber eher utopie....dass erste evt. auch, ich versuche mich 2008 mal etwas dem lachs zuzuwenden....welcher immer besser kommt, zumindest hier:m


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

zweite habe ich schon letztes Jahr in Norge in einer kleinen Meeresbucht  geschaft. Von den Felsen mit 35 gr Rute ohne Kescher. War eine Erlebnis das man so schnell nicht vergisst. Der Grosse 74cm + 2x53cm  Gruss  André


----------



## Salmontrutta (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ach, du bist der Mensch der uns erklärt hat wie angeln geht und uns mitleidig nach unseren Dorschen gefragt hat...
> 
> Na dann man petri und ein frohes neues Jahr, möge dein Thermometer stets bei dir sein und deine Bierflasche niemals leer.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Uli,

sind wir uns tatsächlich am Strand begegnet, oder ist das nur so daher gesagt? 
Mitleid habe ich nicht, da ich nicht mitleide, wenn andere weniger, oder nix fangen! Das gehört sich nicht.
Auch ich möchte kein Mitleid, wenn ich einmal nichts fange. 

Mein Thermometer ist immer dabei, es ist an das Echolot gekoppelt. Bier trinke ich nicht beim Angeln, somit brauche ich micht nicht zu sorgen.

Dennoch vielen Dank für Deine guten Wünsche. 
Die kann ich natürlich immer gut gebrauchen.

Petri Heil!

Salmontrutta


----------



## Salmontrutta (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hey,Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.
> 
> Bilder???
> Loos nu,
> ...


 
Hallo Freelander,

eines Tages brauche ich sicher ein neues Boot, dann melde ich mich rechtzeitig bei Dir.
Fotos würde ich gerne einstellen, leider hat mir noch keiner hier im Forum eine Beschreibung dafür geben können ..... sorry!

Vielen Dank für die Anerkennung und Petri Heil!

Salmontrutta


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hi.

Zum Bilder einstellen:

Auf ANTWORTEN klicken,

runterscrollen und bei 

Dateien anhängen

auf

Anhänge verwalten klicken.

Dort werden dir die erlaubten Formate und Dateigrößen angezeigt. Unter

DURCHSUCHEN

kannst du das Bild auf deinem Rechner aussuchen.


Falls die Bilddateien zu groß sind, musst du sie vorher mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm mit niedrigerer Auflösung speichern.

So, jetzt aber wieder zu den FANGMELDUNGEN!#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wo : Fehmarn/Teichhof
Wann : 6.1.08   9-14Uhr
Wer : Ich 
Wetter : Nasskalt und bedeckt
Wind : 2 Bft aus S/W
Köder : Weisser 25g Snaps
Fänge : 1 Mefo  46cm



Ein guter Start ins neue Jahr...:g

Anhang anzeigen 73773


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ zacharias Zander: Petri zu dem Silberling
Peter


----------



## Schuppilli (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@andre 23,
sag mal bitte,sind die Mefo`s auch im Sommer fangbar?
Ich wollte Ende August 14 Tage Urlaub am Wasser machen, habe ein eigenes Boot,
dass ist mit 40 PS(Viertakt) ausgestattet.
                                                      MfG. Schuppilli


----------



## Watfischer84 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ Schuppili

Man kann Mefos auch im Sommer fangen, da sind sie das ganze jahr. Allerdings Fische ich bisher nur vom Ufer aus. Da musst du in der Dämmerung bzw. Nachts los. Als köder brauchst du schwarze Meerforellenwobler(Spöket,Gladsax...) oder buschige schwarze Fliegen(Zigarre,Bugger...)
Wie das allerdings vom Boot aussieht kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Ich würde vermuten das du die Fische eher im tieferen wasser findest.


----------



## itze (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hey, Steffen. Da würde ich mich deiner Vermutung anschließen. Die Chancen auf Dorsch steigen auch mit der Dämmerung...

@Schuppili
Probier es doch mal mit der Schleppfischerei. Hornis wird es sicher geben. Mefos natürlich auch, aber mit dem im Sommer doch sehr guten Narungsangebot wird die Mision Mefo sicher nicht ganz so einfach. Aber nun ja, warum nicht... 

Viele Grüße und ab ins Wasser, der Wärmeeinbruch bring doch sich den ein oder anderen Silberbarren zu vorschein.... Leider muss ich arbeiten, Mist!

itze


----------



## Rainer 32 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Schuppilli schrieb:


> @andre 23,
> sag mal bitte,sind die Mefo`s auch im Sommer fangbar?
> Ich wollte Ende August 14 Tage Urlaub am Wasser machen, habe ein eigenes Boot,
> dass ist mit 40 PS(Viertakt) ausgestattet.
> MfG. Schuppilli



Juli, August, September gehen so gut wie gar nicht zum Bootsangeln (schleppen) auf Forelle. Das liegt nicht daran, dass sie nicht da wären oder fressen wollten, sondern daran, dass Du vor lauter Kraut und Quallen deine Köder nicht zum laufen bekommst.


----------



## Watfischer84 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Das währe mein nächster gedanke gewesen oder ebend die massen an hornpieper.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wo : Ostsee
Wann : Heute
Wer: Ich
Wetter : 10° und bedeckt
Wind : war da
Köder : ein Blinker
Fänge : 1 Mefo 45cm



Netter Fisch, nicht groß, aber mit viel Dampf. Sehr viel Fisch vor Ort, hatte noch einen Nachläufer und 3 Kontakte. Die gingen aüßerst spitz, bis auf die kleine die hat sich den ... komplett reingehauen.

Interessant war das wurmartige Getier zu hauf in ihrem Magen. |bigeyes

Uli


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo Uli!

Seenadeln?

Klaus


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin Klaus,

Baggi (Windmaster) und ich waren uns nicht so einig.  Fische waren es nicht, es waren definitiv Würmer. 
Ist es nicht viel zu früh für Borstenwürmer?

Uli


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

eigentlich wärs noch zu früh und zu kalt...
hast aber net zufällig bilder gemacht |rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Ich hoffe du willst nicht damit sagen, dass du nicht glaubst das die Würmer intus hatte...

Scherz, das ist hier nicht der Raubfischthread. 

Nein, Bilder habe ich keine gemacht. Ich habe kurz drüber nachgedacht, aber wenn ich hier im Board auch noch Fischgekröse poste, flippen einige total aus.

Die Würmer waren rosa-braun, pflasterfarben, 8-12cm lang und borstig. Die Trutte hatte davon ca 8-10 im Magen.

Übrigens schwimmt sie wieder.....


In Weißweinsauce.

Uli


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hmmmmh lecker!
nein, nicht die Würmer.

Hört sich wirklich nach Borstenwürmern an. Die sind theoretisch im Moment im Sand versteckt und schwärmen erst viel später.
Aber?

Klaus


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Tja, aber...? Das würde die spitzen Bisse erklären. Satte Trutten mit kugelrundem Bauch.

Ich weiß auch nicht...


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Uli dickes Petri!


----------



## djoerni (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@sundvogel: petri zur mefo!
habe die letzten tage schon öfter von fängern gehört, dass die mefos ringler im magen hatten. und das nicht zu knapp! scheint mal wieder alles etwas früher loszugehen....


----------



## mot67 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

erstmal petri heil.

aber ich würde hier immer fotos von mageninhalten gefangener fische einstellen, wenn ich unschlüssig bin was es ist. das is doch hochinteressant, was die mefos grad so fressen, besonders jetzt im winter bei 4° wasser temperatur.

angler sollten doch eigentlich weitestgehend innereien-resistent sein


----------



## goeddoek (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Jepp - dann würde das die Köderwahl bei mir einschränken und ich müsste nicht soviel Zeit mit dem Durchsuchen der Boxen vertun 

Im Ernst - nächstes Mal gerne mit Bild :m


----------



## Watfischer84 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Also gezieltes ausschwärmen der würmer würd ich jetzt einfach mal ausschließen bei den temperaturen. denke da eher an sturm, strömung oder so. 
haben letztes we in eckernförde auch nen ringler am strand gefunden.

P.S: Ok, liegt wohl doch nicht unbedingt am wind. Nach neuesten infos sind doch Borsties unterwegs. Sie schwärmen zwar nicht, aber es sind welche unterwegs. Trotz des 5° kalten wassers. Viele gefangene mefos hatten würmer im magen.


----------



## itze (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

...das hört sich doch eigentlich ganz interessant an.
Was nimmt man denn so als Ringlerimmitat? Gibt´s da was was man auch als Springer vorschalten könnte? Schad ja nicht es mal zu testen...

Viele Grüße, itze


----------



## Aalsucher (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo Sundvogel,
ganz dickes Petri zum schönen Fisch.So kann das Jahr weiter gehen.Fahr eventuell nächstes WE wieder auf die Jagd.....!


----------



## Hameck (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

War am12.01. erst in Schönberg da lief ausser meiner Nase garnichts.#qBin dann nach Fehmarn und konnte an der Ostküste einen Dorsch von 58 und eine Mefo von 51 verhaften.:qHatte noch einen Nachläufer|evil: und das wars dann. Will mich aber nicht beklagen, für den Start 2008 OK. Übrigens alle Bisse auf Snaps rot gelb.Mageninhalt Dorsch 1Krebs und angedaute Grundeln, Forelle ca. 20 Tangläufer.
Im Angelladen auf Burg wurde eine 82er von Puttgarden gemeldet hab sie aber nicht selber gesehen.

So das wars für heute wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten. #h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wann : 13.1.08  9-14 Uhr
Wo : Fehmarn/Teichhof
Wer : Ich
Wind : 3 Bft aus Süd
Wetter : Leicht bewölkt,manchmal kam auch kurz die Sonne raus
Köder : Weiss/grüner 22g Stripper
Fänge : 1 Mefo 43cm , 1 Mefo ca. 30cm (released)


Anhang anzeigen 74176


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

#6 was für ein geiler fisch erst mal petri heil 
lg andre #6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin!
Ich war gestern mit einem Freund zum Mefofischen in Weissenhaus. Hier die technischen Daten:

*Wann:* 12.1.08, 10.00 bis 17.00 Uhr
*Wo:* WH
*Wie:* Ich größtenteils Fliegenwedeln, Roger Spinn- und Sbirorute
*Womit:* Polarmagnus, Juletrea, orange Garnelen, auffällige Blinker oder Wobbler
*Wetter:* HBW, nachmittags leichte Schauer, ca. 8°C
*Wind:* Süd auf Südwest drehend etwa 4, nach Sonnenuntergang kräftig auffrischend.
Wasser: klar, leicht bewegt, westlich vom Riff unruhiger, ca. 3°C (lt. BSH)
*Wieviele Mitangler:* ca. 20 über den Tag verteilt
*Fang:* Wir gingen leider beide leer aus, es wurden allerdings einige Grönländer, eine ca. 2kg Regenbogen ohne fast Schwanzflosse und vom Kleinboot eine blanke 65er Mefo gefangen

Hat Spaß gemacht, viele nette Klönschnacks gehalten und endlich mal wieder einen Tag Seewind um die Nase gehabt.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Tyron (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ Martin: Der Regenbogen war von meinem Kumpel (an die 5Pfd.), ich selbst hatte ne Lütte, die schon wieder kräftig am wachsen ist...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Wann : 13.1.08 9-14 Uhr
> Wo : Fehmarn/Teichhof
> Wer : Ich
> Wind : 3 Bft aus Süd
> ...


 
alter schwede, wie groß ist denn dann dein kescher???
naja, lieber nen zu großen kescher als ne zu kleine mefo 

petri mein lieber, man sieht ausdauer wird belohnt...


----------



## magnus12 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moinsen!

auf die Grönländer kann man sich bei dem Wetter verlassen:q:

Ort: Kieler Aussenförde, schön mit Rückenwind
Zeit:15-16.30h
Köder: weisser Boss, Gladsax orange/Gold
Fang:  42er,  später noch ein Fehlbiss 

Leider durfte ich früher am Tag noch kein Auto fahren :#2:

netter Kurztrip, nachdem die  Kieler Wapo am letzten WE bei mir gründlich verschissen hat. 
Fahren am 6. januar(!) auf die Förde, um Bootsangler zu kontrollieren, lassen sich einen 21-Jahre-durchgeklebten Fischereischein  zeigen, auf dem natürlich 2008 noch fehlt,  verpassen mir tatsächlich ein Ticket und machen dabei auch noch auf authoritär!!!|bla: ....edit by Truttafriend zu deinem Schutz, sonst bekommst du noch ein Ticket für Beamtenbeleidigung

 Euch viel Spaß am Wasser


----------



## Robi Hobi (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

#h

War am Samstag und Sonntag in Boltenhagen und Steinbeck
mit nem Kumpel unterwegs.
Blanke Fische hatten wir keine gesehen, aber dafür ne Menge an blanken Anglern.:q

Auch über verdächtige Kontakte kann ich nicht berichten.
Das Wasser war locker einen halben Meter niedriger als sonst.

Vom Boot aus soll´s verständlicher Weise besser laufen dort oben.

Bis bald #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ Robi Hobi, #h

na dann haben wir uns doch glatt am Morgen getroffen und geschnackt. Ich war der, der nach der "Umhängetasche" fragte. |wavey:

Auch ich konnte an diesem Tag (13.01.) keinen Fisch vorweisen, allerdings hatte ich drei Fischkontakte. Alle zwischen 11:30 und 13:00. #t  Wollten einfach nicht raus! |rolleyes
Aber was soll`s. Es war dennoch ein herlicher Tag mit gutem Wetter! #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Boot angler schrieb:


> alter schwede, wie groß ist denn dann dein kescher???
> naja, lieber nen zu großen kescher als ne zu kleine mefo
> 
> petri mein lieber, man sieht ausdauer wird belohnt...





Lieber einen grossen als nen kleinen Kescher....
Irgendwann kommt der Moment und es rummst richtig und dann steht man da,darauf will ich es nicht mehr ankommen lassen!!!!Da hab ich nämlich letztes Jahr ne schlechte Erfahrung in Katharinenhof gemacht,da hab ich ne 70+ verloren, weil ich so einen kleinen 20 Euro Kescher hatte,danach hab ich mir den anderen gekauft...


----------



## Robi Hobi (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

#h Mefohunter 84#h

Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo ich Dich schon mal gesehen habe.
Hab den ganzen Tag noch überlegt.|kopfkrat
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder und Du hast vielleicht Connection zu nem Bootsverleiher zwecks Schleppangeln.
Am Sonntag wurde ja vor Steinbeck hoch und runter geschleppt.

Bis demnächst Robi Hobi|wavey:


----------



## Windmaster (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wo : Neustadt
Wann : 18.01.08 10:30-15:00Uhr
Wer : Ich 
Wetter : Bedeckt und ein paar Tropfen
Wind : 4-5 Bft aus S/W
Köder : Salty

Fänge : 1 Mefo ca 65-70cm released, hoffe sie kommt blitzeblank im Frühjahr nochmal wieder.

Gegen 14Uhr nochmal einen Nachläufer mit kurzem Kontakt und weg war sie....


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

oha, schöner fisch, allerdings wirklich komplett dunkel.
schön, dass du ihr noch ne chance gegeben hast. anderswo sieht man im moment viele, die als braune oder als ganz kleine abschlagen werden. und mir kommt vor, als wären es dieses jahr besonders viele, die das machen


----------



## boot (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



   Ist echt nen geiles teil Petri,sie ist echt wunderschön.


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

schöner fisch petri heil dazu und #rdas du ihr die freiheit gegeben hast 
gibt leider auch paar assis die so was abknuppeln :ctoll sag ich dazu 
lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Wo : Neustadt
> Wann : 18.01.08 10:30-15:00Uhr
> Wer : Ich
> Wetter : Bedeckt und ein paar Tropfen
> ...


 
Moinsen,

die sieht aber schwer nach ü70 aus. Hast du deinen Griff mal gemessen?

Releasen war wohl angebracht. Bis nachher dann trinken wir ein Bierchen drauf.|rolleyes

Uli


----------



## goeddoek (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Dickes Petri Heil, Windmaster #h:m

Und alle Achtung - nicht jeder hätte den Fang wieder schwimmen lassen #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

#hSind einfach super Fische.
Schön, dass es Angler gibt, die nicht nur das lieben, was in der Pfanne liegt, sondern auch Ihren Teil zur Nachhaltigkeit beitragen.
Dickes Petri

Peter


----------



## Aalsucher (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wann:19.01.2008
Wo:Eckernförder Bucht/Kiek Ut
Wer:Ich
Wetter:Bewölkt,gegen Nachmittag aufgeklart
Wind:N/NW 5-6
Köder:10Gr.FalkFish grün/weiß
Fänge:1xMefo,blank 45cm,1xMefo,blank 35cm,released und eine im Drill abgerissen:c

Rundrum ein geiler Tag,hab noch 2 Jäger aus Kiel gesehen,mit 
einer sagenhaften 73er am Strand..........!


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

#d@ aalsucher: Das wär mal ´ne richtige Forelle geworden
Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

hallo Aalsucher  geiles Teil #qhast Du Dich schon vom Drill erholt ? Was hast mit dem Teil gemacht  aufgegessen oder in den Setzkasten gelegt :v


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> hallo Aalsucher geiles Teil #qhast Du Dich schon vom Drill erholt ? Was hast mit dem Teil gemacht aufgegessen oder in den Setzkasten gelegt :v


 
uups, ich dachte das war der köder den er in die kamera gehalten hat...
wenn das der fang war |uhoh:#d:c

naja guten appetit, vielleicht solltest du dir n kilo reis dazu kochen damit du auch satt wirst...


----------



## Hurricaneangler (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Sorry ,aber versucht es doch mal mit konstruktiven Äußerungen ,mit solchen eher unverständlichen Beiträgen wird der Fänger der Forelle wahrscheinlich nichts , aber auch gar nichts dazulernen !
Und noch dazu gehen mir die anscheinend mit viel eigenem Frust beladenen Kotzsmileys super auf die nerven , einfach schlecht wie ich finde |uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Hurricaneangler schrieb:


> Sorry ,aber versucht es doch mal mit konstruktiven Äußerungen ,mit solchen eher unverständlichen Beiträgen wird der Fänger der Forelle wahrscheinlich nichts , aber auch gar nichts dazulernen !
> Und noch dazu gehen mir die anscheinend mit viel eigenem Frust beladenen Kotzsmileys super auf die nerven , einfach schlecht wie ich finde |uhoh:


 
sehr gutes posting#6


----------



## lille pojken (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin 
War heute auch mal ein wenig die Fliegenrute wedeln:q
Heute in Kivik(Suedschweden) bei Bösen wind der es nur schwer zulies mit der fliege zu fischen!!!!
Sollte sich dann aber lohnen die muehe 72cm/bei 3,6kg:vik:
und wenn der wind entlich nachlässt gehts mit dem boot wieder auf Lachs!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## magnus12 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moinsen,

ist zwar kein Strandfisch, aber wens interessiert:

hab heute nachmittag in der Kieler Innenförde eine schöne Mefo 50 cm vom Boot in 8m über 12m Wassertiefe auf Beifängerfliege vorm 3er Apex gefangen.:q

Dorsch wird langsam dünn, einen 48er mitgenommen, 3 zurück, 3 recht gewichtige  Einsteiger leider verloren.


----------



## Aalsucher (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo Mirco,nur so viel man kann mit seinen Entscheidungen die man trifft nicht immer die Anderen glücklich machen.Ich habe mir gedacht die liegt über Mindestmaß,also kommt sie mit.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan


----------



## Aalsucher (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo Lars,herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fisch,riesiger Jahresauftakt,weiter so.....
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Aalsucher (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Auch Dir Magnus ein dickes Petri,ist doch egal ob Boot oder Strand!
Viele Grüße aus Stade
Stefan


----------



## detlefb (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Hallo Mirco,nur so viel man kann mit seinen Entscheidungen die man trifft nicht immer die Anderen glücklich machen.Ich habe mir gedacht die liegt über Mindestmaß,also kommt sie mit.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Stefan



Bravo, das war eine gute Entscheidung, auch das du sie hier zeigst, ist Klasse, egal was die Tastaturneurotiker hier von sich geben. #6

Petri Heil zu deinen Silberfisch.


----------



## Aalsucher (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo Detlef,danke für den Zuspruch.Aber ich finde es eigentlich traurig,das man seine Entscheidungen so vehement verteidigen muß
Stefan


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

warum? es ist doch jedem das seine, wenn es über dem mindestmaß liegt.
ich hab auch schon nen kleinen hecht mitgenommen, einfach nur weil er an ner stelle war, wo ich net mit gerechnet habe und einfach mal happy war...
is (bei mir) recht oft ne gefühlssache, ob der fisch mitkommt, oder zurükgesetzt wird.


----------



## Meerfor1 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ Lars
Glückwunsch! Deine Forelle sieht ziemlich perfekt aus.
Tolles Foto.


Bernd

P.S.: Für mich gab es gestern nur einen Dorsch von 58 cm.


----------



## lille pojken (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Danke passte einfach auf den Felsen und mit der Rute drauf,auch erst zuhause gesehen wie geil das bild geworden ist!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## detlefb (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Hallo Detlef,danke für den Zuspruch.Aber ich finde es eigentlich traurig,das man seine Entscheidungen so vehement verteidigen muß
> Stefan



Gern geschehen. 

Schade das so ist. Mal ist der Fisch halt zu groß dann ist wieder zu klein, oder die Farbe ist grad nicht  " in ". 

Man gut das ein großer Teil meiner Mitgliedsbeiträge in einem Angelverein, in Meerrforellenbesatz "verpulvert" wird.

Sonst wäre hier nichts mehr zu lesen


----------



## Ned Flanders (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Eigentlich löst sich doch immer alles von selber: Einige moppern und andere zeigen einfach, wie ein Prachtfisch auszusehen hat. 
Glückwunsch zu dem Silberbarren, Lars. 
Sollte der nicht auf der Rückseite schimmeln oder fette Pickel haben, sieht er mal annähernd perfekt aus.


----------



## lille pojken (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Ha der ist auf der anderen seite auch so!!!!
Und das ist ein richtig guter start fuer dieses jahr!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Hallo Mirco,nur so viel man kann mit seinen Entscheidungen die man trifft nicht immer die Anderen glücklich machen.Ich habe mir gedacht die liegt über Mindestmaß,also kommt sie mit.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Stefan



Alter Schwede, was gehtn hier ab? Wegen einer 45er macht ihr solch einen Aufstand? Gehts noch? #q

@Stefan
ich hätte sie auch mitgenommen, deswegen kam gestern bei mir auch ne 43er mit. 
Sind in meinen Augen die besten Speisefische. 

Ich glaubs nicht, ehrlich...#q


----------



## fischlandmefo (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo Leute wo ist das ein guter Start ins neue Jahr usw.???Hatte die überhaupt Maß???Man sowas lässt man weiterschwimmen auch wenn man sich tierisch freut!!!Find ich echt schade!!!Hatte auch schonmal son`e kleine aber dann....Besinnung und wieder rein!!!Wir wollen doch alle dann mal ne GROSSE!!!#6


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

hallo leute ich habe leider noch nicht das glück gehabt eine mefo zu fangen ich war jetzt insgesamt 4 mal los fange erst richtig an die mefos zu jagen aber eins kann ich jetzt schon sagen wenn ich eine 45cm fange habe ich auch kein problem :vik:die zuhause in die pfanne zu hauen 
deswegen aalsucher ein dickes petri zum geilen fisch lg andre #6


----------



## detimmerlued (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, was gehtn hier ab? Wegen einer 45er macht ihr solch einen Aufstand? Gehts noch? #q
> 
> @Stefan
> ich hätte sie auch mitgenommen, deswegen kam gestern bei mir auch ne 43er mit.
> ...


 
Jo Fynn_sh...... einer der Gründe warum ich hier keine Fänge mehr poste. :v


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



detimmerlued schrieb:


> Jo Fynn_sh...... einer der Gründe warum ich hier keine Fänge mehr poste. :v



Sehe ich genau so....

Aber ich halts allgemein in (fast) jedem Forum so, der Einfluss des Internets ist mir langsam einfach zu groß #d


----------



## Meerforellenfan (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

tja der neid wenn man selbst nix fängt

fettes petri an alle fänger


----------



## lille pojken (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Verstehe denn ganzen aufriss nicht hier bei uns freuen die leute sich auch ueber einen fisch der mass hat genauso als ob es der fisch des lebens sei,wobei hier fuer Mefo50cm und fuerLachs60cm das mass aller dinge sind!!!!
Und sind wir doch mal erlich wieviele kleine Forellen und sonstige fische landen in den netzen der gammelfischer????

MvH Lars


----------



## goeddoek (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin Lars #h

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil, oder besser "skitt fiske" :m


----------



## lille pojken (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Lars #h
> 
> Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil, oder besser "skitt fiske" :m


Tack skar du har#6
Trevlig kväll @goeddoek


----------



## fischlandmefo (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Man muss auch mal Kritik vertragen!!!Das hier ist doch nur unser Hobby,da muss man sich doch nicht gleich ins Hemd machen wenn mal einer was schreibt was einem nicht so schmeckt|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:!!!Schon werden keine Fänge mehr gepostet oh Gott oh Gott ist doch echt weich oder watt#d#d#d!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal Kritik vertragen!!!Das hier ist doch nur unser Hobby,da muss man sich doch nicht gleich ins Hemd machen wenn mal einer was schreibt was einem nicht so schmeckt|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:!!!Schon werden keine Fänge mehr gepostet oh Gott oh Gott ist doch echt weich oder watt#d#d#d!!!



Wo bitte ist denn genau das Problem einer 45er MeFo? Der Fisch ist blitzeblank und lt. Fänger maßig.

Da gibts doch nix zu meckern?! 

Aber ich finds ja ganz witzig, dass das ovn jemandem kommt, der noch nie 'ne Fangmeldung gepostet hat #6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin!

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri Heil! Zu Lars Superüberspringer genauso, wie zu Aalsuchers Supergrönländer!

Wenn ich Aalsuchers Profil richtig deute, fährt er zur E-Bucht ca. 170 KM (eine Strecke). Ich hab das auch immer soweit, wenn ich es zeitlich endlich mal an die Küste schaffe. Und wenn ich dann auch mal das Glück hab, so einen schönen, maßigen Grönländer zu verhaften, dann landet der in der Pfanne! Fertig! Aus! Ende!

Den dritten Grönländer an einem Tag setzte ich zurück (das habe ich mir geschworen), aber soweit bin ich noch nie gekommen...

Gruß und dicke Fische!

Martin


----------



## fischlandmefo (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist denn genau das Problem einer 45er MeFo? Der Fisch ist blitzeblank und lt. Fänger maßig.
> 
> Da gibts doch nix zu meckern?!
> 
> Aber ich finds ja ganz witzig, dass das ovn jemandem kommt, der noch nie 'ne Fangmeldung gepostet hat #6



Erstens bin ich erst seit dem letzten Jahr hier angemeldet zweitens hatte ich im vergangenem Jahr nur 2mal Glück mit ner Mefo und habe diese nicht reingestellt weil ich nicht weiss wie das geht!!!Allerdings können sich die Fänge aus den Vorjahren echt sehen lassen die sind aber nicht mehr digital sondern auf Fotopapier!!!Wenn Ihr drauf besteht kann ich mal versuchen die auch zu posten:m:m!!!Gruss vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wer : Ich
Wo : Fehmarn/Marienleuchte
Wann : 20.1.08   11-18 Uhr
Wind : 3 Bft aus S/W
Wetter : Bedeckt/zeitweise Regen
Fänge : 3 Dorsche 45-49cm
Köder : schwarz/roter 18g Spöket


Die Dorsche haben erst gegen 17 Uhr gebissen alle kurz hintereinander,voher hatte ich nicht einen Mefokontakt...


Anhang anzeigen 74576


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> #d@ aalsucher: Das wär mal ´ne richtige Forelle geworden
> Peter


 
Was ist mit dir denn los? Schiebst du Winterfrust?

Der Fisch ist maßig. Basta.

Schade, dass hier jetzt Nichtigkeiten zu Aufregern gemacht werden müssen. Das ist zumindest in diesem Forumsbereich unüblich.

Petri an alle Fänger. Petri Aalfänger zur zweiten Forelle deines Lebens. Du kannst sicher sein, dass die Klugscheeter schon kleinere mit genommen haben.

Uli


----------



## JosiHH (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wer : Ich, Skorpion + Wolfgang
Wo : Hohwachter Bucht
Wann : 20.1.08   11-18 Uhr
Wind : ca. 3 aus S-SW
Wetter : Regen, ca. 8-10 °C
Wasser: ca. 4-5 °C
Fänge : 1 Mefo 48 cm
Köder : Fliege


----------



## Ollistricker (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Kanns ja echt nicht glauben, dachte hier werden Fänge reingestellt und nicht darüber diskutiert und sich aufgeregt wenn jemand eine kleine Mefo mitnimmt. Die Forelle hatte das gesetzliche Mindesmaß um 5cm überschritten. Also was soll denn der riesen Wirbel hier;+


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

will auch mal was dazu sagen das hier leute angegriffen werden wenn sie einen maßigen fisch mitnehmen.also ich selbst finde es ganz in ordnung wenn man einen fisch fängt der mindestmaß hat oder sogar größer ist und ich ihn mit nehme wenn ich ihn einer sinnvollen verwendung zuführe!!!(lecker essen)wenn manche meinen die mefo wäre ihnen zu klein gewesen ist das ihr problem.aber ich sehe die sinnvolle verwertung einer 70er mefo nich sogenau wie bei einer von 45er!!!aalhunter ich kann nur sagen toller fisch und weiter so und nicht immer alles für voll nehmen was andere so schreiben!!!(es gibt auch neider unter den anglern|wavey::g)


----------



## Aalsucher (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Danke allen Fürsprechern,aber mit einem Tag Abstand und ein paar Gedankengängen weiter,muß ich mir das echt überlegen überhaupt noch mal zu posten.Ich hab letztes Jahr mit der Mefo-Jagd begonnen und war jetzt insgesamt 4x los (3 Mefo's gelandet und 2 mitgenommen),aber mit solchen Kommentaren könnt Ihr einem schon die Lust nehmen.Was nicht heißt das ich nicht mit Kritik umgehen kann.Das soll es jetzt von meiner Seite aus zu diesem Thema aber auch gewesen sein.Allen ,,Jägern" ein dickes Petri für 2008,auf das die Knüppel rumgehen.
Viele Grüße aus Stade
Stefan


----------



## Hov-Micha (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin...

denke das es nicht um *eine* grad maßige Meefo geht!
Ich fahr auch fast 600km und wenn ich dann nur eine 45er fange geht die auch mit!!
Das Problem sind nur die Fleischmacher die sich 3,4,5 oder mehr von den "Heringen" an den Galgen hängen #d und das vielleicht noch jeden Tag! Es ist eben so, wo 1 kleine beißt sind oft mehr anzutreffen und die werden dann verangelt.
Jeder der mal ´ne Ü70 voll im Saft am Band hatte läßt die lütten Dinger aus den Fingern flutschen..
Aber das sollte jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen #h

Bis die Tage anne Kyst und TL

Micha


----------



## Frostbeule (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hab auch zugeschlagen
Wo : Fehmarn
Wann : 20.1.08 8-12:00 Uhr
Wind : ca. 3 aus S-SW
Wetter : Regen, ca. 8 °C
Wasser: ca. 4°C
Fänge : 1 Mefo 70cm/4,3Kg:q
Köder:Blinker (kupfer)


----------



## SundRäuber (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

1.  Erstmal nen dickes Petri  allen Fängern vom WE !

2. Bitte an den Mod....solche Diskussionen ins Offtopic !!

3. So viel Aktionismus der Kritiker wäre beim komerziellen Fischfang(Beifangregelung ,Fangmethoden ) angebrachter!

4. Statt so viel Zeit im Forum zu verbringen um alles zu kommentieren , lieber ans Wasser  und Köder in selbiges !Erhöht zum einen die Fangaussichten, zum anderen wird die frische Luft  Ihr übriges tun und die zusätzliche Sauerstoffzufuhr im Hirn  hoffentlich Wunder wirken in diesem Forum.

5. Stefan & all die anderen Bild/Berichteinsteller.....lasst Euch nicht entmutigen, nur davon lebt so ein Forum & profitieren alle von.

Lg vom SundRäuber


----------



## goeddoek (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil, Frostbeule :m

So sachte scheint es ja loszugehen mit den Meerforellen |supergri


----------



## Aalsucher (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo Frostbeule,gaaaanz dickes Petri zu diesem Knaller.Weiter so......


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> 2. Bitte an den Mod....solche Diskussionen ins Offtopic !!



Musst du mir erklären #c

Wenn du die Fänge ohne Offtopics lesen möchtest geht das hier


----------



## BB-cruiser (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Entschuldigung an diejeniigen die der Meinung sind wenn ein Fisch Maß, hat muß er mit sorry sorry aber ich kann nicht verstehen was man mit der Größe will mal ganz ehrlich aber es gibt ja für alles Liebhaber was bleibt an essbaren wenn man einen solchen Fisch küchenfertig hat ? Ich gehe lieber des öfteren Schneider nach Hause als mich vielleicht noch mit so etwas abzulichten


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@Frostbeuel

Dickes Petri!




@BB-Cruiser
Von einem wohlgenährten 45 cm Fisch bleibt ein leckeres Abendessen für 2 Personen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Frostbeule schrieb:


> Hab auch zugeschlagen
> Wo : Fehmarn
> Wann : 20.1.08 8-12:00 Uhr
> Wind : ca. 3 aus S-SW
> ...


 
petri mein lieber...
WAT´n Fisch!!! :m


nochmal zum aalsucher: wenn ich höre das es deine 3 MeFo überhaupt ist, kann ich es doch irgendwo verstehen, aber wie Hov-Micha schon schrieb: Jeder der mal ´ne Ü70 voll im Saft am Band hatte läßt die lütten Dinger aus den Fingern flutschen..
und ich sehe das immer so, wenn der fisch unter 50 ist geht er zurück...
da ICH der meinung bin das nicht genug dran ist für 2 gute esser!
und wir sind nunmal 2 zuhause und meine süße liiiebt meeresfisch und haut richtig rein...

im nachhinein und im anbetracht ´dessen das es deine 2 MAßIGE MeFo ist distanziere ich mich von meinem "spöttischen" post und bleibe in derhoffnung das es auch bei dir demnächst mal RICHTIG in der rute scheppert und du auch son koffer wie die frostbeule landest, dann siehst du das vielleicht so wie wir "NEIDER" (was wir wirklich nicht sind!)

sorry

grüße

mirco


----------



## Meerforellenfan (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Frostbeule schrieb:


> Hab auch zugeschlagen
> Wo : Fehmarn
> Wann : 20.1.08 8-12:00 Uhr
> Wind : ca. 3 aus S-SW
> ...



hey man ist das geil........fettes petri zu so einem geilen fisch :m


----------



## Tyron (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Frostbeule schrieb:


> Hab auch zugeschlagen
> Wo : Fehmarn
> Wann : 20.1.08 8-12:00 Uhr
> Wind : ca. 3 aus S-SW
> ...


 

Was für ne Maschine, dickes Petri!



Trotzdem werd auch ich keine Mefo-Ausflüge mehr posten, sondern nur noch artig gratulieren...Ihr müsst euch wirklich mal überlegen Leute, wieviele Mefo-Fischer hier prozentual wirklich noch ihre Angeltage niederschreiben und welche einfach nur noch mitlesen und entweder nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln oder schon grinsen müssen... dann fragt euch mal, warum dies so sein könnte und dann mal bitte, ob es sich hierfür lohnt (ich meine auf sooo viele fischträchtige Berichte zu verzichten), auf ner 45er Blanken rumzuhacken, die weißgott nicht zu den "Größeren" gezählt werden kann, die aber wohl trotzdem jeder erfolgreiche Mefo-Angler schonmal der Ostsee entnommen hat...


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ Frostbeule: Fettes Petriheil zu dem Fisch
@ Sundvogel: Ich habe lediglich angemerkt, dass das noch eine gute Forelle geworden wäre, und zwar aus genau den Gründen wie Boot Angler und andere auch. Ich habe all die Bemühungen miterlebt, und mitfinanziert, bis die Meerforelle wieder so zahlreich an unseren Küsten verteten war, und angle seit nunmehr 38 Jahren hauptsächlich an der Küste, und gönne jedem, auch Aalsucher seinen Fisch, finde es aber schade, wenn eine so kleine, wenn auch maßige Forelle am Gürtel hängt. Klar ist es was Besonderes, wenn es denn die zweite maßige ist, war es bei mir auch. Aber das liegt bei mir schon so´paar Jahre zurück.
Also jedem, der sich wegen, meiner Meinung nach, berechtigter Nachdenklichkeit, in Anbetracht eines solchen Bildes, angegriffen gefühlt hat hiermit meine Entschuldigung Und Dir Aalsucher wie´s sich gehört Petri Heil. Dennoch sollten wir uns doch bewußt sein, dass hier jeder mitlesen kann, der es will.
Und das sind nicht alles Anglerfans, die diese Zusammenhänge begreifen können.
@ Aalsucher: wenn du mal Richtung OH an die Küste kommst, meld Dich mal, dann rupfen wir zusammen was raus

TL und schöenen Abend noch Peter


----------



## fischlandmefo (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Frostbeule schrieb:


> Hab auch zugeschlagen
> Wo : Fehmarn
> Wann : 20.1.08 8-12:00 Uhr
> Wind : ca. 3 aus S-SW
> ...



Petri,ich hätte nicht gedacht das da jetzt tatsächlich solche superschönen Silbernacken unterwegs sind!!!|supergri Ich war auch schon ein paar mal auf Deutschlands grösster Insel unterwegs leider in diesem Jahr noch nüscht;+;+;+!!!Also nochmal Glückwunsch und Petri vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Aalsucher (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo Peter,vielen Dank für die Einladung.Vielleicht klappt es ja mal und ich kann noch was dazu lernen...!
Bis dann Stefan


----------



## Queequeg (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



			
				Pikepauly;1905047
 
@BB-Cruiser
Von einem wohlgenährten 45 cm Fisch bleibt ein leckeres Abendessen für 2 Personen.:)[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Das meine ich aber auch!!!!
> 
> Es ist immer wieder merkwürdig zu lesen an den 45er Mefos sei nichts dran. Nur komisch das sich niemand über 35er Portionsregenbogenforellen, die z.B. aus Bächen oder Forellenseen gefangen werden, aufregt|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


----------



## Meerfor1 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ Frostbeule:

Toller Fisch. Petri Heil. Wo warst Du auf Fehmarn? Fl....

Freundlichen Gruß

Bernd


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

hallo frostbeule ein ganz dickes petri heil zur klopper mefo #6#6 geiles teil #r    lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Mirco und Peter

Respekt für eure Postings. 

Frostbeule:

Ich gebe es zu ich bin NEEEEEEEEEEEEIDISCH!

Nein im Ernst, ein ganz fettes Petri!!!! Wat ein Apparillo!

Uli


----------



## Waveman (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ Frostbeule: Super schöner Fisch !!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!

Greetz waveman


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Frostbeule schrieb:


> Fänge : 1 Mefo 70cm/4,3Kg:q




schööööner Fang !!! #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ Frostbeule, #h

auch von mir ein gaaaaanz dickes "*Petri Heil*"! :m:m:m


----------



## donlotis (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Tyron schrieb:


> Trotzdem werd auch ich keine Mefo-Ausflüge mehr posten, sondern nur noch artig gratulieren...



Das ist dann aber mindestens schon Dein zweiter angekündigter Post-Stop, wat denn nu?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Tyron (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



donlotis schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber mindestens schon Dein zweiter angekündigter Post-Stop, wat denn nu?
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 

Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich ganz aufhöre zu posten

Aber weil ich euch alle so lieb hab, berichte ich doch nochmal von ner 56er von meinem Kumpel aus der H-Bucht... Gefangen allerdings schon am 17ten. Wir brauchen wieder S-SW, dann fahr auch ich wieder los...


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Tyron schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich ganz aufhöre zu posten
> 
> Aber weil ich euch alle so lieb hab, berichte ich doch nochmal von ner 56er von meinem Kumpel aus der H-Bucht... Gefangen allerdings schon am 17ten. Wir brauchen wieder S-SW, dann fahr auch ich wieder los...



Peteri Heil zu Deinem Kumpel haste nich´n Bild von dem zum reinstellen:q

Peter


----------



## Tyron (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Peteri Heil zu Deinem Kumpel haste nich´n Bild von dem zum reinstellen:q
> 
> Peter


 

Muss ich ihn nochmal anhaun...Wenn, dann gibts aber eh nur n Handy-Bild... Ich frag ihn nochmal, ob er es mir nochmal rüberschicken kann...


----------



## Windmaster (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin,

Wer : sundvogel und ich
Wo : Neustadt
Wann : 25.01.08 / 09:00-13:00 Uhr
Wind : viel mit Böen aus W-SW
Wetter : sehr wechselhaft, ca. 8 °C
Wasser: wohl ca. 4°C
Fänge : Konnte eine 47´er Mefo mit dem 2. Wurf landen, danach nichts mehr.
Köder: Salty


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Aalsucher (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri ! Werde wohl mitte Februar wieder auf die Jagd gehen.
Gruß Stefan aus Stade


----------



## blinkerputzer (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Meerforellenfänger, egal ob es eine 45er oder eine 70er war. 
Ich gönne euch den Fisch, Hauptsache er hatte Mindestmaß. Jeder verbindet mit einem gefangenen Fisch eine für ihn besondere Situation.

Was ich nur schade finde ist, dass hier und auch in anderen Foren die Information so langsam aber sicher auf der Strecke bleibt. Da ich berufsbedingt leider wenig Zeit zum Angeln habe, interessieren mich natürlich die Fang-Infos. Wenn jemand schreibt, dass er auf Fehmarn eine Mefo gefangen hat, rasen doch nicht alle gleich am nächsten Tag dorthin zum Angeln.
Leider wird meist nur noch darüber philosophiert ob ein Fisch zu klein, zu groß, zu ....... ist
Schade.

Sollte ich das Glück an der Angel haben, werde ich berichten.

Gruß "b"


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

|good:





blinkerputzer schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an alle Meerforellenfänger, egal ob es eine 45er oder eine 70er war.
> Ich gönne euch den Fisch, Hauptsache er hatte Mindestmaß. Jeder verbindet mit einem gefangenen Fisch eine für ihn besondere Situation.
> 
> Was ich nur schade finde ist, dass hier und auch in anderen Foren die Information so langsam aber sicher auf der Strecke bleibt. Da ich berufsbedingt leider wenig Zeit zum Angeln habe, interessieren mich natürlich die Fang-Infos. Wenn jemand schreibt, dass er auf Fehmarn eine Mefo gefangen hat, rasen doch nicht alle gleich am nächsten Tag dorthin zum Angeln.
> ...


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

wenn du nur Infos ohne Diskussion (ohne Wertung) sehen möchtest ist das vielleicht für dich interessant #h


----------



## SundRäuber (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wann :   26.1.08 10.00Uhr bis 27.1.08 10.00Uhr

Wo: Ostküste Fehmarn

Wind : reichlich

Fänge : 1 Mefo 44cm , 1 Dorsch 53cm <<-- an der Spinne mit spez. Wobbler , Nachts gab es beim Brandungsangeln nen Butt von 40cm & 1 Dorsch 50cm ...ansonsten gab es noch viel braune Brühe...*grrrr* 3 besoffene Russen die wenigstens Ihr VodkaLeergut in der Mülltonne entsorgen könnten und viel zu wenig Fisch


----------



## Klaus-a. (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> wenn du nur Infos ohne Diskussion (ohne Wertung) sehen möchtest ist das vielleicht für dich interessant #h



Da gibt eine Theard mit vernünftigen Fangmeldungen und dann wird es geschlossen.#q #c #d


----------



## FreeLee (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Vermute mal, dass die Fangmeldungen von hier, dort hineinimporiert werden, und der Tread geschlossen ist, damit da keiner seinen Senf zu abgeben kann, oder?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



FreeLee schrieb:


> Vermute mal, dass die Fangmeldungen von hier, dort hineinimporiert werden, und der Tread geschlossen ist, damit da keiner seinen Senf zu abgeben kann, oder?


 
RÜSCHTÜSCH!!


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Da gibt eine Theard mit vernünftigen Fangmeldungen und dann wird es geschlossen.#q #c #d




?????????? 
was wird das denn?
Ich glaub du hast da was nicht ganz verstanden.
Bevor du gleich mit der Schrotflinte schießt lese bitte noch mal hier #h


----------



## goeddoek (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin #h

Kann leider nicht meinen eigenen Fang posten, dafür aber einen von einem glücklichen AFS-Beckmann :q

Nachdem Peter mir so toll am Wochenende geholfen hat, waren wir heute auf Lolland unterwegs.

Feine 47er, die nach dem Fototermin wieder schwimmen durfte :q
Danach noch 'ne kleine 20er, die gar nicht erst fotografiert wurde.

Der Fang des Tages: ein Seeringelwurm ( nicht geschlüpft ) der sich entschlossen auf Peters neonfarbenen Spöket stürzte.


----------



## Heyck (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wo : Heikendorf (Kieler Förde)
Wann : 27.01.08 11:30-15:30Uhr
Wer : Ich 
Wetter : Bedeckt und ein paar Tropfen zum Schluss Sonne
Wind : 4-5 Bft aus WNW
Köder : Falkfish Witch

Fänge : 1 Mefo ca 65cm leider braun also zurück, hoffe sie kommt blitzblank im Frühjahr nochmal wieder.:m

War kein weiterer Angler da! Und ich hatte auch nichts weiter!!


----------



## magnus12 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

moinsen,

war gar nicht schlecht heute nachmittag an der Kieler Aussenförde, bei hohem Wasser und  Wind schräg von hinten: 

1 Untermaßige und 1 Aussteiger:c, beide auf weissen Boss 16 gr.
Der Blinker gefällt mir immer besser. #6

MfG

Magnus


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wie Georg schon gepostet hat, heute auf Lolland :m
eine von 47 und eine von ca. 20cm .
Beide schwimmen wieder um Lolland .
Bei dem Personal vor Ort und der Unterbringung mit 1a Verpflegung macht helfen einfach Spaß im Meerforellenparadies:m

Peter


----------



## Meerfor1 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

*Nach dem ich gestern einige ungeeignete Versuche unternommen hatte, um bei einem starken Sturm mit orkanartigen Böen einen Fisch zu fangen, kann ich heute endlich die ersten 3 Meerforellen vermelden. Ich war gleich heute Morgen um 8.00 Uhr an einem Strand in Ost-Holstein. Der Wind kam schräg auflandig aus Nordwest und war sehr kräftig. Das Wasser stand sehr hoch, aber die Wellenhöhen waren akzeptabel. Die Sicht im Wasser war nur leicht angetrübt, so dass ich gleich dachte, dass die Bedingungen bei 7° C eigentlich gut sein sollten. Bereits nach 30 Minuten bekam ich einen Nachläufer beim Snaps rot-schwarz mit 25 g. Ich ließ den Blinker kurz absinken und es kam der erhoffte Biss an kurzer Leine. Der Drill war sehr gut und der Fisch nahm Schnur. Nach einiger Zeit hatte ich einen schönen fetten Grönländer von 45 cm gefangen. Nur wenig später (ca. 30 Minuten) bekam ich am Hansen Flash 26g einen weiteren Biss, den ich ebenfalls gut landen konnte. Der Fisch war mit ca. 40 – 41 cm sicher über Mindestmaß, ging aber zurück ins Wasser. Dann kam bei mir eine eher laue Phase. Erst um 12.00 Uhr bekam ich wieder einen Biss. Dieses Mal auf Filur gelbrot 21 g  Ein schwerer Fisch, der aber nach 10 – 15 Metern Drill ausstieg. Zum guten Ende bekam ich um 15.00 Uhr noch einen untermassigen Fisch vom 38 cm, der wieder im Wasser schwimmt.*

*Endlich einmal wieder ein guter Tag zum Meerforellenfischen.               *

*Viele Grüße*



*Bernd*


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Wie Georg schon gepostet hat, heute auf Lolland :m
> eine von 47 und eine von ca. 20cm .
> Beide schwimmen wieder um Lolland .
> Bei dem Personal vor Ort und der Unterbringung mit 1a Verpflegung macht helfen einfach Spaß im Meerforellenparadies:m
> ...


 

Pertri,

aber warum muß man einen Fisch den man eh wieder zurücksetzten will keschern,mit dem Fisch aus dem Wasser gehn und dann auch noch messen ;+
kann man nicht versuchen ihn schnellst möglich vom Haken zu lösen und ihn schwimmen lassen wenn man ihn eh nicht mitnehmen will;+


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



catch&deepfreeze schrieb:


> Pertri,
> 
> aber warum muß man einen Fisch den man eh wieder zurücksetzten will keschern,mit dem Fisch aus dem Wasser gehn und dann auch noch messen ;+
> kann man nicht versuchen ihn schnellst möglich vom Haken zu lösen und ihn schwimmen lassen wenn man ihn eh nicht mitnehmen will;+



Bin nicht mit dem Fisch an Land, weil er geknippst werden sollte, sondern weil er den Haken so inhalliert hatte, dass ich beide Hände brauchte, um ihn schonend zu lösen, und zu releasen. Dabei wurde er dann geknipst. 
:m
Übrigens siehst Du ein Maßband? brauch ich nicht, weil die Spanne zwischen ausgestrecktem Mittelfinger un Daumen ca. 20 cm sind, mal 2 plus den Rest ergab das Maß...Ist eh irrelevant, da es sich um einen Fisch mit festsitzenden Schuppen, und mit angedeuteten Höfen um die Punkte handelte. -- Also kurz vor dem verfärben.
Bin ich nu rehabilitiert?
|rolleyes

Peter


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin Moin ,


Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an die Fänger!


dem schließe ich mich neidlos an |supergri|supergri

@AFS-Beckmann
#r zu Deinem Verhalten dem Fisch gegenüber 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## totte (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo zusammen.
War am Samstag von 12 bis 14:30 Uhr in Klevelücke bei gefühlter Windstärke 10 und Hagelschauern. Mit mir noch ein weiterer Petrijünger dort. Um mich kurz zu fassen: Trotz Würfen bis nach Dänemark ging nchts, nicht einen Zupfer.
Heute dann ein neuer Versuch in Bülk. Um 11:10 5 Meter vor der Rutenspitze kurzer Kontakt. Sie zeigte noch kurz die silberne Flanke und tschüss. #h
War sicher maßig aber auch kein Heringsfresser. Dazu noch einen guten Biss aber der Anschlag ging ins Leere. Na ja, wenigsten mal wieder Fischkontakt. 
Nächster Versuch am Donnerstag.
Ach ja, Bisse auf Moere 16gr kupfer/schwarz und Witch 20 gr blau/silber/oange
Petri


----------



## Ollistricker (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

|good:


> Bin nicht mit dem Fisch an Land, weil er geknippst werden sollte, sondern weil er den Haken so inhalliert hatte, dass ich beide Hände brauchte, um ihn schonend zu lösen, und zu releasen. Dabei wurde er dann geknipst.
> :m
> Übrigens siehst Du ein Maßband? brauch ich nicht, weil die Spanne zwischen ausgestrecktem Mittelfinger un Daumen ca. 20 cm sind, mal 2 plus den Rest ergab das Maß...Ist eh irrelevant, da es sich um einen Fisch mit festsitzenden Schuppen, und mit angedeuteten Höfen um die Punkte handelte. -- Also kurz vor dem verfärben.
> Bin ich nu rehabilitiert?


----------



## Aalsucher (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo Peter,kannst Dir vorstellen wie ich mich gefühlt hab.Diese endlos Diskusion um meine
45'er Mefo.Wenn man schon Fänge postet und die dann noch rechtfertigen muß,geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven.Aber Respekt zu Deinem Umgang mit dem Fisch....
Gruß Stefan aus Stade


----------



## sultan (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Ich finde das auch gut wie du mit den Fischen umgehst


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



sultan schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch gut wie du mit den Fischen umgehst


Endlich ist mal jemand meiner Meinung:vik:
Achso,meine TK Truhe berstet noch mal mit Fisch auseinander.Bei den kommenden Trips
werde ich wohl oder übel auch........oh mein Gott welch ein Wort.......RELEASEN müssen.
Ein grauenhafter Gedanke.Achso gestern gabs einen 83er Dorsch.
@Becki,Du bist auf jeden Fall rehabilitiert,oder so|wavey:

@catch&deepfreece,|bla:#x|splat2:


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ catch & deepfreeze: Petri zu Deinem Dorsch..
Übrigens |laola:
Danke für die Tatsache, dass Du mir mein Verhalten verzeihst
.. Macht ja nicht jeder Alleinwissende |kopfkrat... oder so
Peter


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



			
				AFS-Beckmann;1913654Übrigens |laola:
Danke für die Tatsache schrieb:
			
		

> Peterle,verzeihen ist eine große Gabe:vik:
> Was macht eigentlich das Fliegenfischen so bei dir?
> Klappst schon mit dem Doppelzug?


----------



## BB-cruiser (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Was für ein Postingfestival  1 Fisch 40 Glückwünsche  lagsam aber sicher wird das hier zur Sabbelecke  äussert man mal Kretik wird man hier notgeschlachtet  bitte das nächste mal mehr details genau berichten wie das mit dem zurücksetzen war nur der Ortnung wegen|bla:#q|good:|smash:


----------



## lügenbaron (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Was für ein Postingfestival 1 Fisch 40 Glückwünsche lagsam aber sicher wird das hier zur Sabbelecke äussert man mal Kretik wird man hier notgeschlachtet  bitte das nächste mal mehr details genau berichten wie das mit dem zurücksetzen war nur der Ortnung wegen|bla:#q|good:|smash:


 
Echt ? gab es ein Fangposting ? Wie viele Seiten muß ich denn diesmal zurück Klicken um es zu lesen ?


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Echt ? gab es ein Fangposting ? Wie viele Seiten muß ich denn diesmal zurück Klicken um es zu lesen ?



Keine Einzige
...wenn man denn will


----------



## Living Dead (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Verdammt, es scheint ja wirklich schwer zu sein das zu kapieren : )


----------



## Aalsucher (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Freut man sich mit den Fängern und läst ihnen Glückwünsche zukommen ist das also auch schon falsch,nach ja man lernt ja nie aus........????????????????????


----------



## Living Dead (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Freut man sich mit den Fängern und läst ihnen Glückwünsche zukommen ist das also auch schon falsch,nach ja man lernt ja nie aus........????????????????????



Also es gibt dort oben einen Thread nur für die Fänge. Der ist dort festgetackert damit er nicht versinkt. So können alle Menschen die nur Fangmeldungen lesen möchten diesen Thread wählen.

Soooo desweiteren gibt es diesen Thread damit man sich mit den Fängern freuen kann und ihnen gratulieren kann. 


Soweit mitgekommen? Ansonsten einfach noch ein bisschen meckern : )


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wann:29.01.2008
 Wo:Rügen    
 Wer:Ich   
 Wie:Watfischen        
 Köder:Alles(Blinker)Hansen  Fight Rot/Gelb
 Wasser:ca.4 Grad        
 Luft:5 Grad     
 Wind:SW-NW4-5  
 Wetter:Anfangs neblig, dann heiter   
 Fische:eine Mefo 52cm 1.2kg und blitzeblank|supergri

  Endlich mal wieder ein geiles Zucken in der Rute:g!!!
 Bin schon gegen 5.00 Uhr los und hab mich dann erstmal auf Rügen umgeschaut. Gegen 9.30 gings dann los mit Blinkerbaden, war an der ersten Stelle aber nichts zu machen. Danach dann kleiner Stellungswechsel und ca. 11.30 wieder im Wasser. So gegen 13.30 dann ein schöner Biss, danach ein Sprung....wech!!! Blinker (Fight Rot/Gelb) ran, Standplatz der Mefo nochmal überworfen.....schön gelockt und peng hing sie -Adrenalin pur- dann nochmal ein schöner Sprung, wühlen auf der Stelle, zwei, drei Fluchten und danach kam der Kescher....:g!!!!Ich wünsch Euch auch Glück, damit  wir  noch  mehr  Fotos  begutachten  können  :m!!!   Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## mot67 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

bildhübscher fisch #6#6


----------



## BB-cruiser (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Gratulation zum Gratuliertraed 2-3 Leutchen hier sei gesagt ihr solltet lieber einen Rock tragen die betreffenden Muschies wissen schon wer gemeint ist :k|gutenach


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Die blöden Smileys sind irgendwie dazwischengerutscht!              
   Schuldigung...!!!|rolleyes


----------



## BB-cruiser (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Glückwunsch auch von mir Fischlandmefo das ist ehrlich gemeint übrigens ich mag auch 40 ziger allerdings müssen dann schon Kopf  und Schwanz ab sein |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@Fischlandmefo
Dickes Petri! Toller Fisch, tolle Bilder tolles Tackle!
@BB-Cruiser 
Suchst Du Streit??


Gruss

Pauly


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

petri heil zu den schönen silber baren 
lg andre


----------



## BB-cruiser (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Mönsch Pauly weißt Du denn wo er ist ? #c Was ist denn so schlimm wenn man bisschen Salz in die Suppe gibt das macht die ganze Sache doch geschmackvoll und die Fänge leiden doch auch nicht die haben doch schon lange Ihren eigenen  Traed so nun muß ich aber um 5 ist wiederTag, gute Nacht


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Ich hab noch was vergessen!!! Am Strand gabs da noch 4 Leutchen mit einem Schlauchboot,ich hab dann mal gefragt was die vorhaben.Antwort:TAUCHEN!!! Da war ich platt#t!!!Jedenfalls  dachte ich mensch den Typen haste schon mal gesehen???;+ Sieht aus wie Kochtopfangler.....kennt den einer,geht der tauchen??? Das Auto von denen hatte Kieler Kennzeichen.Angeln in dieser Jahreszeit ist ja schön...Aber tauchen naja...;+!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Das mit den Muschis geht ein bischen zu weit!
Trotzdem Gute Nacht.

@Fischlanmefo
Die haben noch ein büschen dickeres Neopren.


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@Fischlandmefo
darf man fragen, wo du auf rügen unterwegs warst?

...und: PETRI HEIL hübsches kerlchen


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ fischlandmefo, #6

ertmal *Petri* zu deinem tollen Fang. #6  Wirklich schöne Bilder! #6


Wann: 29.01.2008
Wo: Wismarer Bucht 
Wer: Ich 
Wie: Watfischen 
Köder: Snaps Draget rot/schwarz
Wasser: ca.4 Grad 
Luft: 7 Grad 
Wind: SW-W 3-4
Wetter: erst diesig, dann heiter, dann bewölkt
Fisch:  leider kein 

War gegen 08:00 Uhr am Wasser. Nach 7 Würfen der erste Fischkontakt. Leider nur sehr kurz. Dann wanderte ich watend weiter. Gegen 10:00 traf ich eastspöket (Mayk) und byron (Basti) #h.  Dann kamen noch weitere 6 Angler hinzu. Gegen 11:00 Uhr verließen wir das Wasser um erst mal eine Brotpause einzulegen. Anschließend fachsimpelten wir noch ein wenig. Mayk war schon wieder am angeln. Gegen 12:15 Uhr ging ich wieder ins Wasser. Die anderen entfernten sich ca. 400 m und fingen auch an zu blinkern. Neben mir kam gerade ein anderer Angler ins Wasser und fragte, ob schon was gebissen hätte. Plötzlich war meine Rute krumm und die Rollenbremse sang ein Lied in höchsten Tönen. :k  Doch leider nur kurz, denn nach gut 10 Sekunden war das Abenteuer schon beendet. Die Mefo war weg.  :c  Kurz darauf ging der andere Angler weiter. Nach gut 20 Minuten durchfuhr meine Rute ein erneuter Ruck. Allerdings nicht so stark wie der vorherige. :z  Gleich darauf schraubte sich die Mefo aus dem Wasser. Immer wieder tanzte sie auf ihrer Schwanzflosse über das Wasser. |uhoh:  Hoffendlich geht das gut, dachte ich so bei mir. Meine Rute hatte ich schon längst mit der Spitze ins Wasser getaucht. Aber das half auch nicht viel. 3 m vor mir sprang sie erneut in ihrer ganzen silbernen Schönheit aus dem Wasser.... um  mir tschüß zu sagen. #d  Es sollte halt nicht sein. Weitere Fischkontakte hatte ich nicht mehr. Gegen 17:00 Uhr kam ich bei meinem Auto an. Dort waren auch Mayk und Basti. Kein weiterer Angler hatte Fischkontakt an dem Tag. Die Bisse wären also blankes silber wert gewesen, wenn....   He Mefos, ich komme wieder!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Wann:29.01.2008
> Wo:Rügen
> Wer:Ich
> Wie:Watfischen
> ...


----------



## fischlandmefo (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Boot angler schrieb:


> fischlandmefo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wann:29.01.2008
> ...


----------



## Mefo-Joker (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Zum Beitrag von Aalsucher vom 20.01.2008 - 10:56 Uhr (und einigen anderen zum Nachdenken)

Ich habe bisher nur immer im Board gelesen - aber jetzt muß ich mich doch mal äußern !
Ich will dir auch nicht die Freude über den Fang einer Forelle nehmen, aber hast du dich da mit der 35-iger geknipst oder bist du eventuell riesig von Wuchs ???? Das arme Tier kann doch im Verhältniss zu dir nicht wirklich 45 cm groß sein !!!
Ich fische nun seit etwa 10 Jahren auf Mefo - aber so einen Fisch habe ich noch nie abgeschlagen !!!!! Leider muß ich feststellen, dass sich die Meldungen über solche "Kinderschändungen" im Board häufen !!!! Denken diese "Mefoangler" auch mal an die Zukunft und nicht nur an die Pfanne und wie sie vor ihren Frauen den betriebenen Aufwand (auch  oder gerade  wegen der angespannten Haushaltslage) rechtfertigen können ??
Empfindet ihr den nicht wie ich Freude beim freilassen solcher Fischchen ???? Ja - 45 cm sind gesetzlich festgelegt - aber was ist an solchen "Gräten" dran ???? Sie konnten noch nicht einmal ihrer natürlichen Bestimmung sich fortzupflanzen nachkommen und wären nächste Saison schon ein schöner Fische !!! Stellen wir uns da nicht mit den von uns so verteufelten "Netzstellern" auf eine Stufe, wenn wir allem was gerade Maß hat auf den Kopf schlagen ???? Ja auch das Zurücksetzen maßiger Fische ist bei uns verboten - aber das Parken im Parkverbot ja auch und wir tuen es gelegentlich doch!!!! Laßt uns da doch gemeinsam was für noch weitere schöne Mefojahre machen und solchen Fischchen noch das eine oder andere Jahr in Freiheit gönnen.  Wenn sie dann die richtige Größe haben macht auch der Drill viel mehr Freude !!!!!
So jetzt habe ich mich mal:vund hoffe, dass nicht alle Mefoangler böse auf mich sind - ich halte mich nun auch wieder zurück und beschränke mich wieder auf das Lesen eurer Beiträge - genieße die schönen Tage am Meer sowie den Fang von "richtigen" Mefos!!!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Nettes Posting.

Es geht keinen etwas an, ob jemand einen maßigen Fisch mitnimmt. Dieser Bereich des Forums war bisher frei von solch überflüssigen Diskusionen und das war ganz gut so.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine nette 68er in den Händen. Das Foto war so schlecht gemacht, dass mir keiner die Größe geglaubt hätte, also habe ich das Foto nicht gepostet um so eine Sch...debatte zu vermeiden.

Du wohnst in Stralsund? Direkt an der Küste? Aalbaendiger wohnt ca. 200km von der Ostsee weg und wird vielleicht 5-6 Forellen im Jahr fangen. Wie viele fängst du denn so? Ehrlich gesagt finde ich deinen Beitrag recht peinlich, dass ist kein guter Einstieg ins Board.
Hast du Angst, dass dir die "richtigen" Forellen weg gefangen werden?

Uli


----------



## micmeyri (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Mefo-Joker schrieb:


> Zum Beitrag von Aalsucher vom 20.01.2008 - 10:56 Uhr (und einigen anderen zum Nachdenken)
> 
> Ich habe bisher nur immer im Board gelesen - aber jetzt muß ich mich doch mal äußern !
> Ich will dir auch nicht die Freude über den Fang einer Forelle nehmen, aber hast du dich da mit der 35-iger geknipst oder bist du eventuell riesig von Wuchs ???? Das arme Tier kann doch (im Verhältniss zu dir nicht wirklich 45 cm groß sein !!!
> ...


 

Also ich möchte zu diesem Thema auch mal meinen Senf abgeben. Wie oft bist du an der Ostsee um Mefo's zu stellen ?
Da du ja ziemlich nach an der Küste wohnst wird es wohl mehrere male sein.

Dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch kein Problem eine 45er wieder zurück zu setzen. Aber denke bitte mal auch an die, die wie ich 600 km und noch weiter fahren müssen (und das vielleicht für fünf Tage im Jahr), um auch einmal in den Genuss des Mefo-Angeln zu kommen.

Und ich möchte auch nicht wissen, wer den Mefo-Bestand mehr schadet, der der einmal im Jahr vielleicht 3 maßige Mefo's fängt, oder vielleicht die die jedes WE oder noch öfter diesen wunderbaren Fischen nachstellen.

Sorry nichts für ungut, aber das mußte zu diesem Thema einfach mal raus.


----------



## micmeyri (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Mefo-Joker schrieb:


> Zum Beitrag von Aalsucher vom 20.01.2008 - 10:56 Uhr (und einigen anderen zum Nachdenken)
> 
> Ich habe bisher nur immer im Board gelesen - aber jetzt muß ich mich doch mal äußern !
> Ich will dir auch nicht die Freude über den Fang einer Forelle nehmen, aber hast du dich da mit der 35-iger geknipst oder bist du eventuell riesig von Wuchs ???? Das arme Tier kann doch (im Verhältniss zu dir nicht wirklich 45 cm groß sein !!!
> ...


 
PS. Wir sind auch keine "Kinderschänder" !!!!!!
Hoffentlich bleibt es bei dem einzigen Beitrag den du hier reingestellt hast. Setzt dich lieber ans Wasser und beschäftige dich lieber mit dir selbst und überlege dann mal , was für ein SCHWACHSINN du hier geschrieben hast, dann ist hier allen im Forum geholfen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Warum regt ihr euch so auf? Ist immer leicht, dem Mainstream zu folgen und sich der Meinung der Masse sicher zu sein. Ich finds o.k. das Meefo Joker den Mut zur eigenen Meinung gehabt hat. Und ob nun der eine oder andere nun noch postet oder nicht und sich beleidigt zurückzieht, wenn man einen Hering einen Hering nennt? Wen stört das?


----------



## goeddoek (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



micmeyri schrieb:


> PS. Wir sind auch keine "Kinderschänder" !!!!!!
> Hoffentlich bleibt es bei dem einzigen Beitrag den du hier reingestellt hast. Setzt dich lieber ans Wasser und beschäftige dich lieber mit dir selbst und überlege dann mal , was für ein SCHWACHSINN du hier geschrieben hast, dann ist hier allen im Forum geholfen.




Und Du denkst, die Meinung anderer als "Schwachsinn" abzutun, dient dem Forum mehr ?


----------



## totte (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo zusammen.

Wo:Bülk 
Wann:heute 9:00 - 11:00
Wie:Watfischen 
Köder:Witch 20g blau/silber/orange
Wind: ablandig
Wasser: anfangs klar, dann trüb

Nach geschätzten 10 Würfen kurzer Drill einer untermäßigen Forelle. Hat sich selbst released. Dann noch 2 Anfasser.
Hätte schlechter sein können.
Grüße


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Und Du denkst, die Meinung anderer als "Schwachsinn" abzutun, dient dem Forum mehr ?


 
Hast recht. Allerdings muss sich auch keiner als Muschi oder Kinderschänder beschimpfen lassen.

Wenn das hier so weiter geht, dann postet hier keiner mehr seine Fänge. Ich mache mal einen Thread auf, in dem das leidige Thema bis zum Erbrechen, zur Verwarnung oder bis zum gütlichen Ende diskutiert werden kann. 

Ist wohl notwendig. Ich schätze kaum das der besonders beliebt wird.

Uli


----------



## BB-cruiser (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moinsen ich mal wieder ach der schon wieder jemanden seinen ersten Beitrag zuzerreissen ist nicht die feine Art  So, und nun eine lange Anfahrt ist keines falls für mich der Grund alles mitzunehmen was gerade passt  sollen die soweit fahren müssen doch an die See ziehen  ich denke an den riesen Aufwand der betrieben wird beim Big Game da wird auch nicht hochgerechnet schön währe es  aber das bisschen Glück das manchmal fehlt gehöhrt doch zum angeln dazu  ich fahre einmal im Jahr nach Norge  und es lohnt sich für mich immer auch wenn die Ausbeute gering ist  aber das Angeln in der Natur ist doch geil oder nicht ? Und nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch Fangtag ich wünsche mir für meinen knapp 3 wöchigen Karibikaufenthalt auch nur riesen Fische und wenn nichts gefangen wird was soll es ich kann das Glück nicht zwingen  in diesen Sinne möge das Glück mit euch sein  und möge der Fisch auch mal der Glückliche sein


----------



## sebsid (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin , ich bin der Meinung ,dass eine Ü70 Forelle viel grössere Schaden ist ,als eine untermassige(39,5cm).(im Bezug auf die Menge d. gelegten Eier)
mfg Sebastian


----------



## MefoProf (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen ich mal wieder ach der schon wieder jemanden seinen ersten Beitrag zuzerreissen ist nicht die feine Art  So, und nun eine lange Anfahrt ist keines falls für mich der Grund alles mitzunehmen was gerade passt  sollen die soweit fahren müssen doch an die See ziehen  ich denke an den riesen Aufwand der betrieben wird beim Big Game da wird auch nicht hochgerechnet schön währe es  aber das bisschen Glück das manchmal fehlt gehöhrt doch zum angeln dazu  ich fahre einmal im Jahr nach Norge  und es lohnt sich für mich immer auch wenn die Ausbeute gering ist  aber das Angeln in der Natur ist doch geil oder nicht ? Und nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch Fangtag ich wünsche mir für meinen knapp 3 wöchigen Karibikaufenthalt auch nur riesen Fische und wenn nichts gefangen wird was soll es ich kann das Glück nicht zwingen  in diesen Sinne möge das Glück mit euch sein  und möge der Fisch auch mal der Glückliche sein



Was bitte möchtest du uns sagen|kopfkrat#c;+.

10 Zeilen und nur ein einziges Satzzeichen. |uhoh:


----------



## Living Dead (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen ich mal wieder ach der schon wieder jemanden seinen ersten Beitrag zuzerreissen ist nicht die feine Art  So, und nun eine lange Anfahrt ist keines falls für mich der Grund alles mitzunehmen was gerade passt  sollen die soweit fahren müssen doch an die See ziehen  ich denke an den riesen Aufwand der betrieben wird beim Big Game da wird auch nicht hochgerechnet schön währe es  aber das bisschen Glück das manchmal fehlt gehöhrt doch zum angeln dazu  ich fahre einmal im Jahr nach Norge  und es lohnt sich für mich immer auch wenn die Ausbeute gering ist  aber das Angeln in der Natur ist doch geil oder nicht ? Und nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch Fangtag ich wünsche mir für meinen knapp 3 wöchigen Karibikaufenthalt auch nur riesen Fische und wenn nichts gefangen wird was soll es ich kann das Glück nicht zwingen  in diesen Sinne möge das Glück mit euch sein  und möge der Fisch auch mal der Glückliche sein



Alter Schwede, schwere Kost. 

Ich kann deinem Posting leider so wirklich garnichts entnehmen ;+


----------



## goeddoek (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Ach Jungs |uhoh:


Wollen hier über Interpunktion und Grammatik streiten ?


Zum Thema: mein persönliches Maß ist 50 cm - das war es übrigens auch, als ich noch 300 Km von der Ostsee entfernt wohnte.
Allerdings ist das bei mir nicht so streng nach Maß. Eine Meerforelle, die mir als "nichtmitnehmbar"  erscheint, kommt zurück.


Ich gönne jedem seine Meerforelle, die Maß ( in jedem Sinne ) hat. Keine Frage.
In diesem Thread, aus dem nun der, um das Mindestmaß entstanden ist, geht es - glaube ich - auch nicht um Neid oder darum, die Jungs zu gängeln 

Sind doch alles nette Leute hier. Manche Dinge kommen eben nicht so rüber, wie sie tatsächlich gemeint waren. > Kleiner Tipp: nehmt doch statt des "Kxxx-Smilies" eher mal ' nen "Zwinkersmilie" oder was anderes positives :m


Tatsächlich sollten wir uns aber überlegen, ob es nicht besser ist, einen Fang nur zu "posten" , anstatt Bilder reinzusetzen, die den Fisch wirklich in "Heringsgröße" erscheinen lassen.

Jungs und Mädels - jetzt bitte nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen. 

Also - lasst uns, trotz verschiedener Meinungen ( die wichtig für ein gutes Forum sind) versuchen wie ANGELKOLLEGEN miteinander umzugehen :m


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

da muß ich dir recht geben lass uns nicht streiten sondern lass uns angeln gehen ich werde samstag los gehen um meine erste mefo zu fangen :vik:es wird zeit das ich ein foto poste von einer sibernen schönheit :vik:lg andre


----------



## BB-cruiser (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moinsen die Fehlenden Satzzeichen reiche ich hiermit nach ...,.,! Sollte die schwere Kost immer noch zu schwer sein werde ich mich bemühen beim nächsten Mal etwas leicht Verträgliches zu schreiben |rolleyes Punkt


----------



## dat_geit (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Schönes Beispiel wieder für ein Thema, dass von Sven (Nordangler) bereits angestoßen wurde.

Wenn es hier mal wieder um maßige Fische geht sach ich auch noch mal was dazu........

Es kotzt mich auch eher an, wenn ich eure Ü70 abgeschlagen sehe, vor allem, wenn sie noch braun sind.

Denn die sind wichtig für den Bestand aber nicht ein Grönländer aber gar ne gute 45er.

Meine erste war auch ne 45er und ich lernte wie übel doch Drillinge sich in einen Fisch vergraben können, der auch gekeschert wird.

Nun weiß ich es besser, lande mit der Hand, fische vor allem mit der Fliege und das meistens auch noch mit angedrückten Widerhaken.

Aber die Großen brauchen wir auch, wenn das nicht klar ist kann ich gerne Lektüre empfehlen.

Andy


----------



## Dorsch_killer (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

hallo

könnt Ihr mir Tips geben wo ich am Beste immoment fange will das erste mal los Auf Mefo am wochende denke mal in die richtung Fehmarn oder Grömitz Neustadt usw. wäre nett wenn ihr ein Paar Tipps habt.


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*



Dorsch_killer schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> könnt Ihr mir Tips geben wo ich am Beste immoment fange will das erste mal los Auf Mefo am wochende denke mal in die richtung Fehmarn oder Grömitz Neustadt usw. wäre nett wenn ihr ein Paar Tipps habt.


hallo kauf dir den angelführer ostholstein da sind gute strände  drinn für mefos und den angelführer fehmarn super bücher kosten punk zusammen 20 euro 
lg andre


----------



## Andre1111 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo,
Kennt jemand gute und Meerforellenreiche Strände auf der Insel Als?
Möchte dort gerne mal Urlaub machen und fischen gehen!


----------



## goeddoek (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin Andre1111 und |welcome: im AB #h



Gib doch mal in der Boardsuche "Alsen" ein oder schreibe, was Du genau wissen möchtest. Am Besten im richtigen Bereich, da wirst Du dann auch fündig. Im Bereich "Meereforellenfänge Januar 2008" ist die Chance auf Antworten nicht so groß  Der Bereich  Angeln in Dänemark, Schweden und Finnland ist da ergiebiger |supergri

Ansonsten hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118750&highlight=alsen

und hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100016&highlight=alsen

schon mal zum lesen


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin Andre1111

ich habe dir hier mal eine meiner Antworten aus einem anderen Board-Bericht rauskopiert :
fahr einfach von Fynshavn rechts Richtung Frederiksgard (Norden), nach einigen Kilometern kommt rechts ein Schild "Schlossruine", da rein bis in den Wald, dann kommt rechts eine "Allee" (links und rechts von einer Natursteinmauer gesäumt, sieht genial aus!!) Da gehts runter bis ans Wasser. (Gute Forellenstellen!)
Die andere Stelle wäre Richtung Süden nach Lysabildskov, den Gammelpol runter bis zum Hof (Schweinemastbetrieb, riechst du gleich!!|supergri) Gleich hinter dem Hof geht ein Feldweg rein, bis zum Wasser. Guter Parkplatz, hier mit Glück Forellen und sehr gut Hornhecht. Gibt noch eine super Forellenstelle in Stevning. Richtung Nordborg, durch Guderup, dann an der Kreuzung links Richtung Stevning,in Stevning and der Ampelkreuzung links, Stevning Gade und Sandvigvej, ganz durch bis zur Wasser (Bucht) Dann vom Parkplatz nach links gehen......
Also, grosses Petri!!

Gruss aus der Heide#h

Rolf


----------

